# "5 Gum" cube



## firefox109 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey,


I made a video of my sticker mod made of "5 Gum" wrappers.

it's pretty much a regular cube with 5 gum wrappers as stickers instead of the normal stickers.
Comment on it,please.



link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eYUOVN4iFQ&ffmt=18
can someone emb it


----------



## jcuber (Jun 3, 2009)

[youtube]_eYUOVN4iFQ&ffmt=18[/youtube]


----------



## firefox109 (Jun 3, 2009)

thanks for embbing it for me


----------



## jcuber (Jun 3, 2009)

firefox109 said:


> thanks for embbing it for me



This is the kind of courtesy everyone on these forums should have.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 3, 2009)

you should also learn how to embed it yourself. if you take the video ID (in this case eYUOVN4iFQ) and put it in between [noparse]



[/noparse] tags, then it'll embed.


----------



## firefox109 (Jun 3, 2009)

once again jcuber thanks for embing it and thanks for telling me how to embed it,masterofthebass.


----------



## dakimfo137 (Jun 3, 2009)

And they said it couldn't be done....... Well done! 
How do the stickers feel on the cube? Are they secure?


----------



## firefox109 (Jun 3, 2009)

i put clear duck tape over them so that they won't peel


----------



## Gparker (Jun 3, 2009)

Wow, cross skip and PLL skip. Nice 

Thats alot of gum chewing, i remember you talking about this about 2 weeks ago 


Also, if you want to embed videos, as soon as you go to the video gallery before hitting new thread. Youll see a sticky that says "Please read prior to posting". It tells you exactly how to embed a video. Just saying


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jun 3, 2009)

My friend did that to his binder...except instand of taping them, he peeled them in half and the foil part of it holds.


----------



## firefox109 (Jun 3, 2009)

yeah i did that first then after i put clear duck tape so that i wouldn't damage it


----------



## GreenDragon (Jun 3, 2009)

Woah thats weird, but kinda smart... when you dont have stickers.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jun 3, 2009)

Juicy Fruit for the white side?


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 3, 2009)

These would be competition legal, right? 
I want to do this 

Of course, being able to distinguish pieces is possible if someone were to attempt to, making them illegal, but fun nevertheless.


----------



## GreenDragon (Jun 3, 2009)

It ruins a perfactly good cube thats what...


----------



## teller (Jun 3, 2009)

I like it...it's original.


----------



## Ellis (Jun 3, 2009)

eeewwww that cube looks disgusting.


----------



## panyan (Jun 3, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> you should also learn how to embed it yourself. if you take the video ID (in this case eYUOVN4iFQ) and put it in between [noparse]
> 
> 
> 
> [/noparse] tags, then it'll embed.



thanks


----------



## Poke (Jun 3, 2009)

I think that looks awesome. I wish I had the time... or the gum habit to do that to my cube.


----------



## firefox109 (Jun 4, 2009)

GreenDragon said:


> It ruins a perfactly good cube thats what...


actually i didn't ruin a perfectly good cube because i used the peices from my broken old storebought cube


----------

